# Coastal carpet colours/morphs



## Kenari (Jun 26, 2018)

Im still pretty new to owning reptiles, and would like to learn more about the colours and how to identify them
But one thing that has me confused are the coastals, I own coastals and love them, but im pretty set on only owning pure, ive recently learnt about caramel, zebra and orange pepper coastals, im curious, are these pure or mixed with another species to get the colour?
Im interested in buying the orange pepper, but dont want a mixed species snake
What other colours do pure coastals come in other than the wild type/normal?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi as far as im aware caramel is the only trait you may find in the wild, the zebra is a morph apparently derived from jungles and the orange pepper is another morph with a cross between a coastal jag and a caramel i believe.

i should add that coastal's come in a variety of patterns and colours in the wild so identifying 'pure' bred animals can be tricky.


----------



## Mick666 (Jun 27, 2018)

What about axanthics? have they been seen in a natural habitat? they had to come from somewhere. I hatched some suspected orange pepper coastals. I have one left, but he ain't going nowhwere, sorry. more coming this season though. The dad is supected axanthic, to be proven out this season, if that happens, then all my caramels and (suspected) orange peppers will be 100% het axanthic.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jun 27, 2018)

Sorry should have clarified of the 3 he mentioned caramel is the only one you find in the wild I’m sure there are others. @Mick666


----------



## Mick666 (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm really interested in undiscovered morphs in the wild, could be a gold mine slithering around out there, who knows? the Ball pythons and Retics have a crazy number of morphs, I'd love to see that many in morelia too. Is there such a thing as a hypermelanistic coastal yet?
[doublepost=1530065183,1530065018][/doublepost]What's the legal procedure if you do happen to find something special? (like blondie, the albino darwin).


----------

